# Another Telekom corsa extra - 57 cm



## Guest (Nov 7, 2006)

just stunning

http://cgi.ebay.ca/EDDY-MERCKX-Cors...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## CLudlow (Sep 27, 2005)

*oooooo... that's nice*

and my size too. Nope... must .... not... bid. I still have a MX Leader or two to build up...  Not Telekom livery though.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*not my size, good thing*

and yes I want the whole stable of Team Merckx's from the 90's.
my wish list
Molteni MXL - anyone sees a 60 or 61 give me a holler
Faema Corsa - (have this, need a repaint)
7-11 - Too Many I'm so jealous
Motorola - there was an actual team bike at the veloswap this weekend, too small for me
Telekom - Want this one more than most just because
Kelme - Have you seen these? mm mmmmm mmmmmm
Vlanderaan - Yellow with red and black hilites

am I missing any?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2006)

atpjunkie said:


> and yes I want the whole stable of Team Merckx's from the 90's.
> my wish list
> Molteni MXL - anyone sees a 60 or 61 give me a holler
> Faema Corsa - (have this, need a repaint)
> ...


Hitachi???

There is something about the Merckx's - they have a cachet that Colnago's don't .......... 

I got lucky with the 7 - 11 bike - OK??

Right place / right itme.

I think you about the offer for a new Merckx and I just don't know how to go to the man and say - well, you know I appreciate the offer but really can you find me an old Kelme with Delta Brakes?? - doesn't seem right somehow, but the new ones (especially CF) don't do it for me.

The only one I really sort of like is the CX bike - the ALU Cross.

"Sigh"


----------

